

Why a Great Programmer Is Worth Fifty Good Ones - StylifyYourBlog
http://blog.tomevslin.com/2006/05/why_a_great_pro.html

======
dalke
There is no evidence that such a 50x ratio exists, at least, not in a
meaningful, actionable sense.

The traditional statement concerns a 10x programmer, and between the best
programmers and the worst.

The comparison to Michael Jordan is irrelevant. Is there a 50x difference
between a good and a great commercial airline pilot? Do we measure authors by
productivity?

